
Exercise advice on food labels could help to tackle the obesity crisis - pseudolus
https://www.theguardian.com/society/2019/dec/10/exercise-advice-on-food-labels-could-help-to-tackle-the-obesity-crisis
======
Mirioron
Why not teach this at school instead? It's simple math, physics, and biology,
but the amount of people I've run into that just don't know how it works is
ridiculous. Being able to read the calorie part of a nutrition label seems
like it would be more useful than knowing world geography.

